# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  Compressed Fibre Cement Flooring

## jimc

Has anyone played around with compressed fibre cement floor sheeting?
I understand to cut it needs a circular saw/angle grinder with a diamond blade but how would I put a 95mm circular hole in the middle of it?  
I am doing my bathroom and have to replace the old floor....been too wet for too long and its turned to wet mushy baltic pine compost.

----------


## johnmc

This is my favourite way to cut the hole: 
 using a masonry bit, progressively drill holes round the inside of your marked circle - the holes should be fairly closely spaced.  Once round, tap out the waste and clean up the edges with a half-round file. 
 Tip:  when drilling the sheet, make sure you have a block of waste wood under to prevent tearout.

----------


## johnc

Hi Jim, 
If you go to the tile section of your local hardware store you can pick up a cheap hole saw designed for ceramic tiles. Basically just a pilot drill with a cutter bar adjustable to the arc of your choice, a bit easier than multiple holes and cheaper than a proper hole saw.   
Regards John

----------


## seriph1

I have cut holes in cement sheet for years using a jigsaw with a metal cutting blade

----------

